# Cannister filter with built-in heater - opinions?



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I totally agree with your thinking on the last point but then I also totally disagree with what you are wanting. Better explain that? 
I want what I want and you should, too. But I have a different idea on equipment. I do not like having a complex piece of expensive equipment like an electronic filter for several reasons. One is that many of the small items that the electronic models do are things that I don't need. Wave control, flow meters are a couple I think of. But what bothers me more is that the heaters are built in which leaves a failure prone item like a heater making a huge dent in the value of the filter when the heater fails. I like to keep my equipment separate or repairable so keep the best value in the pricey items like filters. 
Rather than built into the filter, have you considered addon inline heaters like this? I like the idea of these when paired with a cheap temperature controller for backup safety for when they might fail. 

Hydor ETH External Thermal Aquarium Heater, Aquarium Heaters for Fish Tanks | PetSolutions

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...ing-cheap-digital-temperature-controller.html



For a replacement filter I like the Eheim 2075 without the electronics complications.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

You know, I actually like the 'simple cannister plus inline heater' approach better than what I suggested. (although I do love fancy, over engineered stuff!).

I worry a little about fitting the Hydor underneath the tank, and keeping it vertical. There is this perfect 4 inch duct into the next-door closet and I'm dying to keep the filter in there instead of underneath. The duct is very close to the bottom of the tank, maybe 7 inches below it, so if the filter is on the ground in the closet there will be a slightly long hose run, but it will all be downhill and then back up - no water traps, etc. which I think will reduce flow and also could lead to standing water if things fail.

If I put the hydor under the tank, the hose will have to go nearly to the floor then back up about 17 inches to get up to the duct. If I put it in the closet, it will be similar to get up to the top of the filter 

I do appreciate you offering input instead of just naysaying my whole idea. I know I can have it all under the tank, or have exposed stuff, or squeeze it all behind the background, but for whatever reason I am stuck on the idea of having as much gear as possible in the closet next door. How many of us get to have an aquarium with a control room next door 

Perhaps this problem where the hose run has to go down, then back up is not such an issue? I always think that when there are hose runs that can have water 'stuck' in a dip it's not good.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, dips are not the best thing. I find the dips are not a problem for when the filter is running. The water has little weight and little resistance when moving through the tubing but when we try to prime the filter after cleaning, it can be a problem. Not a first time with the canister so you may already have spotted this but if I have a dip and water standing in the tube, the water may not come down to fill the canister in the same way it does when there is no dip. At times, I have had filters on tanks for short term where I want to leave the tubing longer than needed. In those cases, I have needed to lift the tubing to let the water drain back into the can or let air pass on out. Not one of those things that kill me but I am with you on not liking the deal of messing to get things started after cleaning. Seems like air from the can would easily pass through water but then I find it doesn't do what I want! I have a Grigg's style reactor which has water pass from the filter into the top of the reactor and out at the bottom. Yesterday I rearranged tubing and had to drain it all. To get it primed, I had to tilt the reactor up to drain the water and air out before the impeller could get water to move. Not a big thing but not something I like, either. 

Can't quite see clearly from here. No way to fit the inline as designed, so how about a DIY project putting the more standard heater into a PVC pipe connected into the flow? I've forgotten who has one which they have been showing lately. I think they had it designed as part of their Cerge's style reactor? Combined with an oversized filter to maintain good flow? 

Anybody else remember that equipment?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly I'm not up for a DIY these days. I enjoy that stuff but I just don't want to invest my time that way this year - busy year for me and time is limited!

I can't find a better solution so Im tempted do something like this:

- put the backgrounds in but make sure that there is a sort of overflow, because the bg won't go all the way to the top of the water. I have a nice white mesh I can use to make sure no fish go over the wall, and it will be hidden from view. the sides will be blocked with a bit of black foam.

- then, split the intake for the filter into 2 intakes, and put one behnd each of the background panels (there are two, because it's a corner tank, and this way there won't be much worry of stagnant water behind the bg's and also hidden intakes

- then use the filter output for current and just have it visible at the top of the tank - this is ok because I need water flow anyways

I measure it and can have enough space to hide a filter behind the bg, although it will be within 1/2 inch of the background at one point. I might try putting it horizontal.

This would be ok for me, and probably more reliable. Now I just need an Eheim workhorse!! It needs to be able to have 2 intakes and have enough output to handle a bit of head and an extended hose (nothing serious), plus add enough current to the water. 

My 2217 was JUST enough, but I wonder if I might go up a level from there and really get a filter that will have tons of power. 

I've decided to do a low-tech, low-light planted tank with anubias on drift wood (mainly) and not much growing on the substrate. Then, after a few months go with some discus! In the meantime maybe just a bunch of cardinals since they seem to love the Denver water.

Ahh, what filter to get!! 
I want a workhorse, and I have great luck with Eheim.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like a plan that should work. I also like the 2217's for just simple workhorses. 
But then I also did myself the favor of buying a new filter and find the 2075 to be one I like even better on several point. Look over the specs and pricing but I like these points.

Starting at the intake and output pipes, they are grey and come in sections with O-rings to joint the sections. The sections make it possible to build short or long without cutting and you can turn one or more of the spray bar sections to point up or down as you want. Same tubing down to the can but the cutoff is totally different and better. Both tubes meet at a block with a single lever to flip to control or cutoff flow on both tubes. This block clicks and locks into the head and can't be removed with the lever in the open position. I have tried to turn 2217 cutoffs in the wrong direction when my head is upside down and turning the wrong way can break the older cutoff. This lever is simple so that I can't try to turn it wrong. Nothing to unscrew, just one button to release both tubes. It can also be closed part way to adjust the flow. Media baskets to make cleaning the loose media easy. And it has something that might be handy but I never use. Water flows in at top, around and down through a single course sponge before going to the bottom and back up. This course sponge inside the lid could be removed and cleaned without diving full into the filter if you had lots of course junk. Idea is promoted as flip the cutoff, open the can and clean the sponge rather than full canister cleaning. Four large plastic lever type latches that are nice to flip open/closed. 
Nice square shape and I like it all but it is a bit more money. 
Feeling spoiled or a little extra Christmas for yourself? They may also be sold as ultra g160, etc. in three different sizes I think. 
One place? Shop around for price as it changes all the time. 
Eheim Professional 3 Ultra G Series Aquarium Filters | Aquarium Canister Filters | PetSolutions


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice, and the 160 is on sale. I wonder if that would be crazy overkill for a 54g tank, but it would certainly do the trick!

http://m.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14672

Bump:


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Doing a few price checks on 2217, that looks like a really good l price to me. I use the 2075 along with a 2217 on a 125 but also use the smaller 2073 on a 30 gallon. On the 30, the 2073 (G90?) is pretty stiff current for the fish there will little cover and no plants so I have it throttled down probably half. But knowing that much of the time my tanks get larger over time, I could not miss going larger for a cheaper price if space for the filter is not a problem. Size matters if you don't have room in the stand but it is great to have a big filter for less money since the media to fill it is included. One point missed on pricing some of the cheaper filters is that there is no media in some. that is lower priced than I paid some time back. 
I'm guessing it would be overkill but then it can be turned down easy if too fast and the larger media will let you go much longer between cleanings. I like it!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm.. now I'm a little worried that the 160 will turn my tank into a wind tunnel for the fish! I could always lessen the flow by breaking the output into two or using a lily pipe, etc. but maybe it's just too much for a 54!


----------

